
Can You Call a 9-Year-Old a Psychopath? - ceocoder
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/13/magazine/can-you-call-a-9-year-old-a-psychopath.html?pagewanted=all
======
a3voices
No. Someone being young and immature is not a psychopath, and it is demeaning
to label someone that way.

